# New card question



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

This just released a little under two hours ago.


----------



## Dan Flowers (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey guys,

I am pretty new to DirecTV, and was wondering what the new "smart card" will mean for normal subscribers. Will it change the interface at all, or will things basically be the same as they are now?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It will mean they'll send you a new card. You pull one out and stick the new one in. That's it. Service should be uninterupted and unchanged for the majority of subscribers.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Its just a move to counter attack hackers


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't be so sure Steve. I find it odd that they're dumping NDS. I think it may be more complex than that. Specifically, I think they might be making post-merger plans that involve using the DirecTV equipment if possible (it's less receivers to swap out).


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I doubt it has anything to do with the merger, I read about this awhile back and its now just surfacing. Direct TV has had these plans awhile now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

NDS has been charged with spending Millions to hack competitors security in Europe, what organization would want to hire the 79% Rupert owned pack of criminals.

BTW Watch for my network comeback in 2004 in the new hit NBC series: Law & Order: The Old Fat Bald Guys


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben Stone _
> *NDS ... the 79% Rupert owned pack of criminals*


Getting a little ahead of yourself aren't you, Ben? You've got NDS judged and pilloried before the trial has even started. It's still in discovery I believe. Gonna be interesting to see if CanalPlus is successful getting all the alleged participants to California to testify on their behalf. The jucier listed witnesses are movers and shakers in the Canadian hacking industry and may be a tad shy about setting foot on U.S. soil, let alone into a U.S. court. (extended holiday in the Caymans, eh?)


----------

